# Male Rat: Still Looking in Pennsylvania



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Name:* Brittany
*Age: *20 years old
*Username:* Alethea
*Location: *Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania - about 10 minutes from Easton.
*Looking For:* A male rat of any age or coloration.
*Why:* Because I currently only own one male and it is time to purchase him a new cagemate, since his last friend Diesel passed away. I do not want to keep him alone for much longer. Despite having a couple hours playtime out of the cage, he doesn't seem as active as he was when he had a cagemate.

If you or someone that you know is looking to re-home a *male *rat in this area, please contact me via mail on the site. I log in everyday, some times a few times per day, so I will see your message promptly. 

If you would like, I have a premade adoption application created, so I can attach that and send if required. I hope to hear from someone in my area soon, because there aren't many breeders close to me and I do not want to purchase one from a petstore, when I can re-home one through the site. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I highly recommend checking out the Adoption center over at Goosemoose I and many people have lots of luck there, and they are more active then our section here 

Good Luck!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Kiko  
I have been looking to make an account there, maybe I will check it out when I get home from work.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a group called 'rodent fest' that has a convention of sorts in Leesport PA twice a year. You can certainly find rats there.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah yes, I posted in the thread about that.
But adopting them from a fest... Hmm. I would have to think about that. 
Hopefully the breeders there would be able to share some information about their establishment with me. I am a littler nervous about adoptions, after the things I have been reading lol.

Still looking at the moment though


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly, I am no longer looking for any new ratties. Cheech, my only male at the time passed away about a month ago, so I am not planning on taking any males in.

As for females, I may consider them in the future. But with the tumor and URI problems I am dealing with at this time, I do not want to take anymore females in. I need to focus on care for the lovely ladies I have at the time.

Thanks anyways everyone :3


----------

